# Morenatsu <3



## KushFox (Apr 16, 2015)

I am just _*c*__*u*__*r*__*ious*_ as to how many of you have played *Morenatsu* ( æ¼ã‚Œãªã¤ã€‚-which roughly translates to Summer Break)?
For those who don't know what that game is, it is a gay furry dating sim/visual novel.

It is absolutely *wonderful*. 

For those who have played, reply with your favorite character and your favorite moment with said character?

For those who have not played, it is really hard to obtain, but Google should solve that problem.​
My favorite character in the game would have to be Juuichi-san, Torahiko-san, Kouya-san, or Shin-kun.
It is so hard to decide. OMG.

My favorite moment was when I found out how sweet Shin-kun was when you really pry into his life and his world. It was the one that I was able to relate to the most. Not to mention the emotional rollercoaster ride that it was was very appeasing and very realistic.

They really put thought into it.

My least favorite was Kounosuke-san. Ew.
NOTE: I really can't wait until they add in the next few stories.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a Husbando War!


Tatsuki/Juuichi/Kounosuke high rank Husbando over all others!


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 17, 2015)

I considered playing it but there are too many buff dudes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I considered playing it but there are too many buff dudes.



Isn't that like the point of the game? Ohh~ what will I not do to take Hiro's place.


----------



## KushFox (Apr 17, 2015)

Hahaha, the buffness is REAL with this game.

The Husbando war is on! Shin-kun ftw!

I liked the Adorkable qualities that Shun-kun possessed, though.

Although, the vagueness of his age made me really uncomfortable at certain points (like teaching him masturbation).

Shun-kun, Shin-kun, and Soutarou-kun (whose story will be added at a later time) are more of the twinkish sort.



The rest fall into Bara or borderline Bara (which is just fine by me). LOL.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

KushFox said:


> Hahaha, the buffness is REAL with this game.
> 
> The Husbando war is on! Shin-kun ftw!
> 
> ...




Please... If we're talking romance no one does it better than tatsuki... funny, pervy, botherly, caring, loving.... He's a perfect package


----------



## KushFox (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Please... If we're talking romance no one does it better than tatsuki... funny, pervy, botherly, caring, loving.... He's a perfect package



OMG. PLEASE DON'T SPOIL IT.

I am still playing through his route <3 

I can actually relate to him on the deepest level.

He is a Capricorn, son of a temperamental master carpenter (except my Father is a heterosexual slut ^_^), sweet af with almost zero inhibitions, crazy home-life, and has big dreams seemingly unknown to people who don't know him on a personal level.

Plus, he really takes into consideration the things that people think he pays no attention to (like that childhood promise) and morphs them into a surprise of sorts to let people know that he really deeply does care for his friends.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

KushFox said:


> OMG. PLEASE DON'T SPOIL IT.
> 
> I am still playing through his route <3
> 
> ...




How could you NOT YET played his route?! It's been there for the longest time...

Oh wait.. he's not your type after all...

Still... I really hope the development team will work on Tora's route... My life will then be complete.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

I NEED SOME LINKS HERE.

plz

nvm, I found it


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

My avatar.... :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> My avatar.... :3



Marry me!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

They should make a tappei, shigure and botan route



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Marry me!



Totally!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> They should make a *tappei*, shigure and botan route



The real breeding stud of morenatsu. I approve


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

most def. gotta love the guy. He's irresistible. 

I also forgot about tetsuya. He should have his own route too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> most def. gotta love the guy. He's irresistible.
> 
> I also forgot about tetsuya. He should have his own route too.



There is not enough tetsuya fanfic.. I want more TappeixTetsuya fanfics!
Make more yellow_fox! Make more!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not much of a story writer.  
rather. I still have a lot of tappei pics I haven't finished yet. I need to get to those but I'm always too busy Doing other stuffs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I'm not much of a story writer.
> rather. I still have a lot of tappei pics I haven't finished yet. I need to get to those but I'm always too busy Doing other stuffs.



You need inspiration *throws tappei's underwear at him*


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

Then I did a quickie. Lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Then I did a quickie. Lol



Jesus Christ! You really did! Now It's my turn to make a tribute to the hottest dragon in existence.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jesus Christ! You really did! Now It's my turn to make a tribute to the *hottest dragon in existence*.



Can't argue with that. ^_^


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 17, 2015)

Morenatsu is what "brought me back" to / "reignited my interest" in the furry community fandom etc. Seriously.

(( <3 Kouya. <3 Shin. ))

Now if only Kyouji / Soutarou was implemented...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

Autism thread?
[video=youtube;sHRE_hrUkzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHRE_hrUkzU[/video]
Autism thread.


----------



## Ralphie (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is a Husbando War!
> 
> 
> Tatsuki/Juuichi/Kounosuke high rank Husbando over all others!


pff, there is only one sitting at the top and it is HIM. The BEST HAZUBANDO!!



Spoiler



http://i310.photobucket.com/albums/kk414/Labradoraki/1398135264864_zps1dce458f.png




Also blackgate is a pretty cool VN, unfinished though. The plot is a lot more interesting and diverse


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Morenatsu is love, Morenatsu is life!

Juuichi <3 <3 <3 If only I could be in Hiroyuki's place instead of him D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## KushFox (Apr 17, 2015)

Ralphie said:


> pff, there is only one sitting at the top and it is HIM. The BEST HAZUBANDO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg... Tatsuki dressed up in Senketsu gives me life.
Also, loving the Juuichi one. LOL.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## RTDragon (Apr 17, 2015)

Goddamit Yellow-fox you had to remind me of Tatsuki route that was fun and weird with the many ways of getting nonstandard game overs. That was one of the most honest routes ever.

Shin on the other hand...... A walkthrough is needed for that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2015)

Ralphie said:


> pff, there is only one sitting at the top and it is HIM. The BEST HAZUBANDO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naesaki said:


> Morenatsu is love, Morenatsu is life!
> 
> Juuichi <3 <3 <3 If only I could be in Hiroyuki's place instead of him D:



I used to be with the juuichi camp.. but then tappei came along. ^_^



RTDragon said:


> Goddamit Yellow-fox you had to remind me of Tatsuki route that was fun and weird with the many ways of getting nonstandard game overs. That was one of the most honest routes ever.
> 
> Shin on the other hand...... A walkthrough is needed for that.



Yer welcome. :3
I found tatsuki s route more fun than juuichi s. I guess it's got more to do with tappei than anything else.

And speaking of. I made these for me and my friends Based on our fave characters.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I considered playing it but there are too many buff dudes.


There's a cute little twinky-wuff too, but his story is THE WORST aside from the sex scene. That and he's too damn young.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## RTDragon (Apr 25, 2015)

I am surprised an Ideon GIF was used in this. I was hoping Be Invoked would be involved i am disapointed Imperial Impact.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 2, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's a cute little twinky-wuff too, but his story is THE WORST aside from the sex scene. That and he's too damn young.


Cool, I might play it then. Maybe.

Someday...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Cool, I might play it then. Maybe.
> 
> Someday...


Don't do it.

It's shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> It's shit.


Eh.
I watched Sword Art Online from beginning to end. How bad could it be?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

I SHALL NOT ALLOW YOU TO DESECRATE THIS HOLY THREAD WITH YOUR FILTH!




Spoiler



Joke xd


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Eh.
> I watched Sword Art Online from beginning to end. How bad could it be?


He's a shota and his route is very creepy


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> He's a shota and his route is very creepy



Japan has a weird thing with pedophilia anyway. XD


----------



## TrishaCat (May 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> He's a shota and his route is very creepy


>16
>shota
And I wouldn't mind even if he was a shota.


----------

